# The most beautiful sea around a big city: Maceio, Brazil



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

credit or gone!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and very nice; truly a paradise indeed :cheers:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Surely a paradise! Cristaline, calm and warm waters! Just in front of a city with almost 1 million inhabitants!


----------

